# Differentiating tort care



## Merrick (Mar 23, 2015)

In your opinion what species of tort besides the Aldabras and galops is the hardest to care/breed?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have experience with many, as far as breeding goes - Russians, Leopards, Manouria, Yellowfooted, Sulcatas and box turtles. Of those, the hardest for me has been the Manouria. They are so sensitive to change in their environment. You make a small change and they don't lay eggs that year and maybe even the next year.

As far as their care, if you provide them with the environment they need to thrive, care is pretty easy.


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 23, 2015)

Chaco's have a year long incubation period and a tendency to become egg-bound and die….They seem difficult, but then information on them is limited, and maybe people will "figure it out" and it will be simple. I bet that Homopus and Psammobates would rank very highly on the list of difficulty to care for and difficulty to breed.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 23, 2015)

teen tort said:


> In your opinion what species of tort besides the Aldabras and galops is the hardest to care/breed?



I did not realize this was a true statement.


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I did not realize this was a true statement.



Did I miss something?


----------



## Merrick (Mar 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I did not realize this was a true statement.


What do you mean?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 23, 2015)

teen tort said:


> What do you mean?


Simply I did not know Galops and aldabra tortoise were hard species to care for.


----------



## Merrick (Mar 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Simply I did not know Galops and aldabra tortoise were hard species to care for.


With them I meant more breeding wise


----------



## jaizei (Mar 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Simply I did not know Galops and aldabra tortoise were hard species to care for.



I think just based on size they could be considered 'harder'. Even with sulcatas we see people, even those with a lot of experience, underestimating them.


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 23, 2015)

Galap's and aldab's, from what I understand from conversing with keepers of them, are very simple in a climate like South Florida. In a northern climate it would be near impossible to maintain such a large animal. But down here, you keep them in a huge yard and they graze. Breeding isn't that difficult either, as far as I know. It's more the difficulty of acquiring an adult pair. Adult galap's are very few in the US.


----------

